# My update on the other side



## Goofball (Mar 24, 2013)

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/going-through-divorce-separation/71216-here-separated-3.html

Wow, I just read through what I went through the months leading up to my divorce, what a roller coaster of crazy ☺ a lot has changed, but a lot is the same and not what/where I thought I would be, my divorce was final the end of August 2013. Kids and I moved to a new town and things were ok, I ended up failing a class in school, so I worked and made money and got my head straight. This was much needed for me, I had no idea what a mess I was. I dated a little bit, but things got really bad for my daughter and her mental health so I took a break from everything except kids and work. 

My ex ended up quitting his job in June, so it’s been all me supporting the kids and it’s been extremely difficult to keep up (I work as a server, since I’m in school) He is a complete piece of crap lol, he had virtually no contact with my D(16) while she was in treatment and completely stopped seeing/contacting the kids in June. He blamed me for failing a class as to the reason why he had to quit his job and then blamed me for not bringing the kids to him anymore as to why he doesn’t see them.

Things are a little more settled, I’m back in school, broke, but definitely see an end to it. 

I wish there was a good answer to get deadbeats to help support their kids but there just isn’t anything at all that works, if they choose not to pay. In the mean time, I work as much as I possibly can without sacrificing the time I need to study and be a mom, it’s a super fun balancing act ☺


----------



## Bluebirdie (Apr 26, 2014)

Hi Goofball, I am glad you went back to study, that is what I plan to do in January when school starts here. You are looking at things from a positive angle and walking forward. 

I hope your daughter is doing better and wish you the best!


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

I still can not understand how people can raise their kids and... when the parents D

one just walks away from the kids. Wasn't the children's fault.

The worst is behind you Gball.... take it slow... baby steps.

Your X will regret how he disregarded his child.


----------



## Goofball (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks for the encouragement!

I don't understand how anyone could not want to be a part of these kids lives, they are amazing, awesome kids! I believe he has mental health issues and him not seeing the kids and not paying child support are just his way of trying to have some type of control over me.

It's hard for S (11), he idolized his dad but he's adjusting and has positive male influences in his life, it's hard on D(16) as well, but is a little older to sort of understand the abandonment I guess.


----------

